# Trafalgar Castle Church



## Bynx (May 16, 2012)

Attached to the school this is an outstanding church with the most incredible windows Ive ever seen.


----------



## Trever1t (May 16, 2012)

The stained glass is pretty amazing.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 16, 2012)

second picture looks like the McDonald Arches .

Seems like a little different processing that I am use to seeing with you Bynx. First one is very photo realistic.

The church looks cool inside it would have been nice to see some aged wood flooring or tile of some sort for the flooring.


Nice job!


----------



## Amocholes (May 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## inaka (May 17, 2012)

Bynx, I really like the first shot.
However, I think even that shot's composition can be improved if you crop off some of the left portion, so that it's perfectly centered.

Something like this:





Really nice capture and processing! :thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (May 17, 2012)

The large doorway on the left threw off my view of symetry when I looked through the viewfinder. Except if I have to rotate an image, I never crop. Any cropping is done when I take the shot. But I see what you mean and I like your crop.
Here are another couple pics.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 17, 2012)

Hi Bynx, 

Clean shots, great spot, nice processing!

Both images are very nice. If I were to do anything, I would try local detail enhancing on the wood and perhaps a global contrast bump.


----------

